# I wonder what I can do with this



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Picked this up at an Estate Sale.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What is it? A picture or description would help...


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Ham is Down! All units move in now.... Ham has been comprimised..

kinda got me wondering what you bought.

-Nathan


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

I personally love it.
It's got that _Je ne sais quoi_ about it.

Derek


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm guessing ...The Invisible Man!
Mcdee


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Id Monster from Forbidden Planet?


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

A hat? A brooch? A pterodactyl?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Rainfollower said:


> A hat? A brooch? A pterodactyl?


Exactly! :thumbsup:

Max (I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue) Bryant


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm,never seen one of those before. still have'nt.:tongue:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

It's a kit of the invisible man! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You paid too much.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Not if he paid in invisible money...................


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...I had one of those but the wheels fell off it...

Chris.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been looking for that for decades! It's the last one I need to complete the matched set! What would you take for it?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

How about if we make this the next Community Build project? The deadline could be Barry Yoner Day.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

That's the best model I NEVER saw ...... :freak: Karl


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Guys, guys, can't you see?!?!?! It's a photograph of a cloaked klingon Warbird!

(Geeez!)



Larry


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

He has Philadelphia Eagles Playoff Tickets!!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Lol, LOL !!!!!!
Wow I forgot to add the pic. That is what happens when you use only thumbs


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

what is it? an ice cream scoop?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think it is an OLD fashioned Lightsabre lantern.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Say CHEESE!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll take WTF for 200 Alex....???
Mcdee


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

It's an old sun gun (camera flash unit) that used disposable flash bulbs.

HAL9001-


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

An atomic regulator for a rocket ship.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Bussard Ram Scoop...?
Mint Chocolate Ice Cream Ram Scoop?
Sun Lamp Ram Scoop?

Note the repeating theme :wave:


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

jimmy b said:


> he has philadelphia eagles playoff tickets!!


rotflmfao


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ok,...what the hell is it ?????????????? :freak:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

RMC said:


> ok,...what the hell is it ?????????????? :freak:


It is an old school flash handle for photography. Similar flash handles were re-purposed and turned into the original screen used light-sabers in the original Star Wars films.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Yep, I've got one of those old Graflex handles I found in a junk box when I worked at a camera store. One of these days I'm going to dig out the Dremel and order some Lexan and get to work.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Get rid of the scoop part and you could bash that handle into a pretty nifty looking sonic screwdriver.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*LOL..you guys don't know beans about camera history, and apparently possibly not even about Star Wars LOLOL...Thats a "flash tube" from probably the 40's to 50s. In fact, Lucas used the Graflex 3 tube flash for his Light saber from the original Movie, and darth vaders was a graphlite flash tube as well..LOLOL*..*It doesnt look like that one is either one of those models..but its certainly from that time..They are pretty pricey on E-bay strictly for that reason*.

*Z*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

So anyway ham, have you decided what you can do with it?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Good question Cro-Magnon Man, I was thinking light-saber when I 1st saw it. Plus I have an old Scale modeler article in building a light saber. But I like the sonic screw driver from the Jupiter 2 idea. Any other ideas out there?????


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

From Jupiter 2? I didn't know there was a sonic screwdriver on LIS. I meant Doctor Who...


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Stick with Darth Vaders' light saber. This is the easiest way to convert it. It'd also be worth more money someday should you decide to sell it. It's also more historic in its' signifigance. You could just sell it on if you change your mind about using afterall. I have the wherewithall to alter this, I just don't have the space to display it at this time. 

~ Chris​


----------

